# YUCK ! Awful ... how not to learn anything.



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Shortcuts, shortcuts, shortcuts.
Is this something generational ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

pfft!
toys.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

BGood said:


> Shortcuts, shortcuts, shortcuts.
> Is this something generational ?


I dunno... They just seem like toys or experimental instruments to me. I wouldn't use them for anything, but I wouldn't put down people who would. Some could actually be handy portable writing tools for musicians on the go. A couple of them were just real guitars with some tech added. Can't really take a shortcut to play those.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

OMG!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The Fusion guitar I liked


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> The Fusion guitar I liked


That was the one that would be most guitar like--the others you give up at least some of the feel of playing--but they could still be fun.

but ultimately not something I am getting any GAS for


----------

